

NOSQL Patterns - andreiursan
http://horicky.blogspot.com/2009/11/nosql-patterns.html

======
andreiursan
although is old (nov 2009) this is the best NOSQL blog post that I ever read.
I got the URL via IBM/developerworks
[http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/java/library/j-javadev2-10...](http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/java/library/j-javadev2-10.html?ca=drs-)

~~~
dhimes
Thanks for this. I just started exploring CouchDB for my next app.

